# Challenging Certification tests



## Rowdy (Oct 8, 2010)

as an EMT-B what certs can i challenge the test without having to take the whole course?  CNA? PCT? etc


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2010)

Rowdy said:


> as an EMT-B what certs can i challenge the test without having to take the whole course?  CNA? PCT? etc



Generally none. CNAs have a longer course than EMT-Bs. PCT is just the name hospitals give to their techs, and they might hire EMTs, but generally with experience


----------



## medic417 (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL.  They all require more hours than you took to get basic most likely.  You will find EMS certifications do not get you a free pass to any other medical profession.


----------



## reaper (Oct 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Generally none. *CNAs have a longer course than EMT-Bs.* PCT is just the name hospitals give to their techs, and they might hire EMTs, but generally with experience




This was a joke, I hope? I can get a CNA license in a week and half.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 8, 2010)

The rage and intense anger that Brown is feeling having read this needs to be released before Brown has some sort of stroke, cellular annoix event or other debilitating episode due to a massive homeostatic collapse.

I'll be in the helicopter .... no calls.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2010)

reaper said:


> This was a joke, I hope? I can get a CNA license in a week and half.



SOme states CNAs have a 240 hour course or so. Besides, I can go get an EMT-B cert in a week too


----------



## reaper (Oct 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> SOme states CNAs have a 240 hour course or so. Besides, I can go get an EMT-B cert in a week too



Yes, but at least the EMT is mandated to minimum hours. CNA can range from 30 hours to 300 hours, all depends on the state. They both are worth nothing more then the paper, so I guess they would be equal.

In FL a person can get a CNA license in one week of training in a NH back room. But, A PCT is an actual year long course.


----------



## medicRob (Oct 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Generally none. CNAs have a longer course than EMT-Bs.



Not here. CNA course takes 2 weeks (I know cause I was one), EMT-IV school takes 9 months (I know cause I was one.)


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 9, 2010)

I am a flying doctor with the helicopter emergency medical service because I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express four years ago.


----------



## medicRob (Oct 9, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I am a flying doctor with the helicopter emergency medical service because I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express four years ago.



Better schedule another night. I think your country requires a 5 year currency on all Holiday Inn stays.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 9, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Better schedule another night. I think your country requires a 5 year currency on all Holiday Inn stays.



For medicine, architecture, Intensive Care Paramedic, vet science and dentistry its five whereas lawyer and airplane pilot it is four and everything else three.


----------

